# camping Markadia anyone?



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

Thinking of moving up to Camping Markadia in a couple of weeks, anyone there at the moment,whats the site like and whats it cost?

Sue and Andrew...Almeria , Spain


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We normally go for a couple of months during winter so we go on the low tariff.

It is very quite as it mostly empty during those months, with just a handful of Brits scattered about the site.. But for me I spend most days down at the Barragen fishing or rowing round the lake in our boat.. There are loads of rabbits running around, different coloured birds that are very tame. It is brilliant if you have a dog as there are some very good walks

If you go to Ferreira do Alentejo the nearest town with a good supermarket, if you park near the Tourist information offices on the main street you will get a good free wifi Internet connection during the day..

A few pics.


































ray.


----------

